# When My Convicts Lay Eggs



## 4tanks (Feb 8, 2011)

I set up a 40 gal tank to breed convicts, I have a good size plecostomus in the tank with them. Is there any danger of him eating their eggs or will the convicts protect them?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Imo almost certain pleco will get his share.


----------



## 4tanks (Feb 8, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Imo almost certain pleco will get his share.


Maybe I should transfer him to another tank and get a smaller one


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Plecos are cool if that's what you like but seem to poop more than they eat. Although little albino bristlenosed plecos seem to do a good job. Plus they stay small.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

my bristlenose ate 2 batches of convict eggs and 1 batch of wrigglers before I realized it was him eating them at night when the parents were sleeping=(


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

it will eat any thing that can fit in its mouth


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

indeed...pleco's will definitely eat the eggs. remove the eggs to a different tank for success.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I used to have a pleco in my African tank, and it lasted a good 6 months. I'm pretty sure some pairs recently discovered that he was the reason their eggs were disappearing, and let's just say he's no longer with us.


----------

